# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Помощь бойцам АТО и ВСУ >  Помощь добровольцу. Сбор на тепловизор.

## Дельфийка

Друзья, я знаю, что многие помогали и помогают ребятам из АТО. Если есть возможность и желание, помогите еще одному парню. Это мой одноклассник, Максим Брозинский, он ушел не по призыву, а добровольцем, сейчас в первой линии в районе Волновахи. Бронежилет, рацию и по мелочи родные и друзья собрали, но на более дорогие и не менее необходимые вещи уже сложно. Тепловизор (очень дорого) или как альтернатива прицел ночного видения (просто дорого)- вот на это нужна помощь. Друзья обращались к волонтерам, но они перестали принимать заявки на тепловизоры  в связи с большим количеством заявок и малым притоком денег.
В общем, кто чем может...

Пару слов о Максиме. Когда мама мне сказала, что один из моих одноклассников ушел добровольцем, но она забыла имя, я даже не сомневалась, что это Макс. 
Макс настоящий мужик, решительный и смелый. Он защищает нас, и я очень хочу защитить его.
А еще у него есть жена и ребенок и ему нужно к ним вернуться. 

Приватовская карточка открыта на имя Ильи Калиниченко, это мой брат и близкий друг Макса, 4731 1856 0517 6608

Спасибо!

----------


## Lanusja

Перевела в 14.36 (просто отпишитесь, дошли ли). Удачи Максу!

----------


## Дельфийка

Спасибо огромное, отчет мне вечером перешлют, я сразу выложу. Думаю, что дошли, конечно же).

----------


## akkssiinia

Макс доброволец или солдат ВСУ?

----------


## Дельфийка

И то и другое, насколько я понимаю. Пошел добровольцем в ЗСУ.

----------


## Дельфийка

Ребята, огромное спасибо за вашу помощь! Она более чем щедрая в такое время.
Очень прошу тех, кто не располагает большими средствами, не смущаться, ваше желание помочь очень вдохновляет бойцов вне зависимости от суммы. Поддержка друзей много для них значит, но когда они видят, что десятки и сотни незнакомых людей помогают собрать деньги на необходимое для них снаряжение, они понимают, что не одни там и что мы ценим их подвиг. 

Пс. Фамилии мы не писали, если кто-то себя не опознал или не нашел в списке, напишите здесь или в личку.

----------


## Дельфийка

Уточню немного цели. В идеале пытаемся собрать на тепловизор Pulsar HD 38S - 3050 $.
Эту модель посоветовали волонтеры, основываясь на отзывах солдат.

----------


## tereza84

Пополнила карту в 09:39. Пусть день покупки тепловизора приблизится 
Хочу обратиться ко всем, заходящим в эту тему: ребята, каждая гривна очень важна сейчас для Макса. Давайте поможем ему сохранить жизнь и здоровье.

----------


## Дельфийка

Сегодня поступило 300 гривен. Спасибо огромное!

Макс передает всем привет и благодарность).

----------


## Дельфийка

Спасибо вам, люди!

----------


## Дельфийка

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся!

----------


## Дельфийка

Спасибо, друзья!

----------


## Дельфийка

Спасибо всем за помощь! Сбор идет не очень активно, но мы стараемся. 
Хочу сказать, что этот прибор поможет не только Максу, но и многим его товарищам. Если у них хоть один тепловизор будет, это большая помощь всей бригаде.

----------


## Дельфийка

Отчет. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся! Больше половины суммы уже есть, мы очень надеемся собрать остальное, спасибо за вашу помощь.

----------


## Дельфийка

Друзья! 
Время идет и уже осталось совсем чуть-чуть (8000 грн.) на 23.06.2015.
Сегодня мне озвучили цену за тепловизор Pulsar HD38S - 2850 долл. США. (62 985 грн.). 
В отчете еще не отображены две суммы, которые фактически выделены, но пока не поступили.

Вместе мы сила.

----------


## GillesDeRays

Для добровольцев никаких денег не жалко - сегодня вечером переведу 2500 грн, СЛАВА УРКАИНЕ!

----------


## Дельфийка

Патриотичное фото получилось  :smileflag: .
Город, в котором мы с Максом росли.

----------


## Дельфийка

Друзья, спасибо огромное всем-всем-всем! Сбор закрыт, тепловизор куплен. 
На следующей неделе будет возможность передать его на передовую.

----------


## Дельфийка

Благодарность от Макса.

----------


## illusion2012

Здравствуйте.
Как вы смотрите на то чтоб на каждом входе/выходе на всех рынках Одессы(а потом по всем городам Украины) поставить прилавки для сбора продуктов и материальной помощи "бойцам, раненым, беженцам, бездомным и сиротам"?
Каждый понимает, что не у всех есть возможность и желание искать кому помочь. По большей степени люди заняты насущными делами и не могут и не хотят отрываться от повседневности даже несмотря на боевые действия у себя под носом.
Если так сделать и поставить на каждой точке большой плакат с подобным названием "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ", то можно будет собирать намного больше продуктов и денежных средств не отрывая людей от повседневной обыденной жизни(от которой многие так не хотят отрываться и воротят глаза если не могут или не хотят помочь нуждающимся).
Людям будет намного проще и удобнее сделав для себя закупки на рынках, передавать часть из них при выходе и заранее планировать свои покупки, и растраты с учётом помощи нуждающимся в общий волонтёрский фонд "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ".
Поверьте мне, народ обязательно будет покупать часть продуктов именно для этой цели и это будет не только картошка или яйца, а и много других разнообразных продуктов так необходимых другим людям. Так же обязательно будут и денежные пожертвования от очень многих людей, от которых вы даже не ожидаете никакой помощи.
Если каждому торговцу раздать плакат с призывом для покупателей "ПОДАРУЙ ЖИТТЯ IНШОМУ. КУПУЙ ЧАСТКУ ВІД УСЬОГО ЩО ТОБІ ТРЕБА ДЛЯ НУЖДЕННИХ, І ТИ ВРЯТУЄШЬ МІЛЬОНИ ЖИТТІВ.",  то люди с удовольствием будут это делать и в будущем у всех нас войдёт это в привычку и станет национальной идеей которую когда-то 2000 лет назад пропагандировал Иисус Христос.

----------


## Дельфийка

От лица какого БФ вы хотите это делать?

----------

